# Can my 12 month old American Bulldog become protective??



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

I'd really appreciate more feedback on my purebred 1 year old A.B. bitch. As I've mentioned on here before, she wasn't properly socialized by her breeder & I adopted her at 13 weeks of age. She is exceptionally sweet with me & everyone she gets to know after a short period of time - generally a few minutes plus.....but she is shy in meeting new people still, startles kind of easily sometimes, but loves exploring new places, spaces, & going through/under/over ANY obstacles...loves tunnels & slides, etc. 

My question is - being she isn't comfortable around new people (though she doesn't try to bite or even growl...it's her body language that signals her hesitation) is there ANY chance she might try to protect me if I was ever in dire need & had her with me? She is quite attached to me & I have noticed her standing in front of me twice now - once to another dog and once to my husband(!) when we were arguing.

My husband thinks she's too much of a scaredy-cat to ever be protective, but he's NO dog expert whatsoever.

I'd be interested in hearing your opinions based on her personality. Thanks.


----------



## zunfranklin (10 mo ago)

kathy henry said:


> I'd really appreciate more feedback on my purebred 1 year old A.B. bitch. As I've mentioned on here before, she wasn't properly socialized by her breeder & I adopted her at 13 weeks of age. She is exceptionally sweet with me & everyone she gets to know after a short period of time - generally a few minutes plus.....but she is shy in meeting new people still, startles kind of easily sometimes, but loves exploring new places, spaces, & going through/under/over ANY obstacles...loves tunnels & slides, etc.
> 
> My question is - being she isn't comfortable around new people (though she doesn't try to bite or even growl...it's her body language that signals her hesitation) is there ANY chance she might try to protect me if I was ever in dire need & had her with me? She is quite attached to me & I have noticed her standing in front of me twice now - once to another dog and once to my husband(!) when we were arguing.
> 
> ...


Hi I got two english bulldog puppies male and female free giving away


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

zunfranklin said:


> Hi I got two english bulldog puppies male and female free giving away


???

Hi. And that has what to do with the query I posed(?)


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

Marta Perales said:


> Hello, do you still have them? The truth is that I would be very interested in them.


The dude above had them, not me.....


----------



## Shae Bradshaw (12 mo ago)

kathy henry said:


> I'd really appreciate more feedback on my purebred 1 year old A.B. bitch. As I've mentioned on here before, she wasn't properly socialized by her breeder & I adopted her at 13 weeks of age. She is exceptionally sweet with me & everyone she gets to know after a short period of time - generally a few minutes plus.....but she is shy in meeting new people still, startles kind of easily sometimes, but loves exploring new places, spaces, & going through/under/over ANY obstacles...loves tunnels & slides, etc. My question is - being she isn't comfortable around new people (though she doesn't try to bite or even growl...it's her body language that signals her hesitation) is there ANY chance she might try to protect me if I was ever in dire need & had her with me? She is quite attached to me & I have noticed her standing in front of me twice now - once to another dog and once to my husband(!) when we were arguing. My husband thinks she's too much of a scaredy-cat to ever be protective, but he's NO dog expert whatsoever. I'd be interested in hearing your opinions based on her personality. Thanks.





kathy henry said:


> I'd really appreciate more feedback on my purebred 1 year old A.B. bitch. As I've mentioned on here before, she wasn't properly socialized by her breeder & I adopted her at 13 weeks of age. She is exceptionally sweet with me & everyone she gets to know after a short period of time - generally a few minutes plus.....but she is shy in meeting new people still, startles kind of easily sometimes, but loves exploring new places, spaces, & going through/under/over ANY obstacles...loves tunnels & slides, etc.
> 
> My question is - being she isn't comfortable around new people (though she doesn't try to bite or even growl...it's her body language that signals her hesitation) is there ANY chance she might try to protect me if I was ever in dire need & had her with me? She is quite attached to me & I have noticed her standing in front of me twice now - once to another dog and once to my husband(!) when we were arguing.
> 
> ...


Hey Kathy hon! Sorry you didn't get much of an answer when you first posted your question! Well, having said that, here are my two cents on what you have given 

Your pup is doing wonderful, in all honesty, her breeder not taking the proper route and socializing her as they should have is not the entirely the end of her growth, personality and socialization wise! I once read that there are three parts to raising a dog- their lineage, their upbringing, and their environment. From the sounds of it, your pup does need to experience a little bit more but that's okay! Just take it slow and easy, put her in an environment where shes set to succeed! And your girl defending you from your husband, at least in my opinion, is only right and natural. You are her person, the one who has raised her and she sees you as the leader and pack member, of course she would want to defend you in a tense time! 

Just remember to always be thinking a step ahead and always be prepared. Being nervous won't help since she'll pick up on that super easily and that in turn will make her nervous. And if you really feel the need to be extra cautious, do some muzzle training in the home. Make sure to do plenty of research on all of the different kinds and styles as well as how to get her comfortable. All too often people put muzzles on their dogs during tense situations when the stress is high and dogs come to associate the muzzle with bad memories, so nip it in the bud before it can ever be a problem! Plus, it never hurts to teach them anyways, there are plenty of situations (vets, accidents, strict rules in a public place, pet rules etc) where you may need it in a pinch. 

Keep it up girl! Let me know how things are going and if you need help!


----------



## kathy henry (Jun 6, 2021)

Shae Bradshaw said:


> Hey Kathy hon! Sorry you didn't get much of an answer when you first posted your question! Well, having said that, here are my two cents on what you have given
> 
> Your pup is doing wonderful, in all honesty, her breeder not taking the proper route and socializing her as they should have is not the entirely the end of her growth, personality and socialization wise! I once read that there are three parts to raising a dog- their lineage, their upbringing, and their environment. From the sounds of it, your pup does need to experience a little bit more but that's okay! Just take it slow and easy, put her in an environment where shes set to succeed! And your girl defending you from your husband, at least in my opinion, is only right and natural. You are her person, the one who has raised her and she sees you as the leader and pack member, of course she would want to defend you in a tense time!
> 
> ...



Hey, Thanks a lot. Appreciated.


----------



## SurudRump (Oct 25, 2021)

Bulldogs love their humans so that they can become protective at a younger age than 12 months. Also, they are known as dangerous and angry dogs, which is not their fault. Usually, the main reason such dogs are becoming like this is that people don't pay too much attention to their dogs and don't educate them correctly. For example, I have a French Bulldog, and I made everything possible so it can be a smart and a kind dog. I am also paying a lot to his nutrition plan that I made based on the information I found on ourfrenchie.com.


----------



## clarkstey5 (5 mo ago)

SurudRump said:


> Bulldogs love their humans so that they can become protective at a younger age than 12 months. Also, they are known as dangerous and angry dogs, which is not their fault. Usually, the main reason such dogs are becoming like this is that people don't pay too much attention to their dogs and don't educate them correctly. For example, I have a French Bulldog, and I made everything possible so it can be a smart and a kind dog. I am also paying a lot to his nutrition plan that I made based on the information I found on stylishfrenchies.


French Bulldog or bulldogs of any kind are protective and aggressive but you have train them very well.


----------

